# Storing reconstituted HGH for 5 weeks?



## kimjongun (Mar 29, 2021)

Watching videos from Vigorous Steve on youtube some months ago, I got some interest in taking GH at low doses (1.5-2 iu/day).

I got some ansemone in 10iu vials, and took between 1.5-2 iu/day, and had a great recomp, though I can't say the hgh was the reason.  IGF1 in bloodwork was 2X baseline with that little hgh (pinned in the AM) and 12.5mg mk677 every night before bed.

Here's the issue..  I have a 72iu humatrope cartridge, which is not inexpensive.  If I reconstitute it and only take 2 iu/day, that mother will be in my fridge for about 5 weeks.  I think it says in the documentation insert that it's only good for 4 weeks.  I'm guessing there's a fair bit of margin on that, but unsure.

Any idea if there will still be reasonable potency for that last week?  Considering the expense, those remaining 14 iu's potentially wasted runs about $100..

Feedback appreciated, thanks in advance!


----------



## Jin (Mar 29, 2021)

Vigorous Steve!

oh I’m so curious.


----------

